# Now this just makes me mad!



## young gunna (Feb 10, 2008)

The shoot at CBG yesterday was a great one. And I just happen to have an on day as far as shootin goes. I shot a 206/6 with two 5s one on the alligator and one on the antelope.The very next target after the gator i shot a14 on the deer. But today i got a call from a good archery friend of mine telling me that someone started a rumor that i didnt mark down the 5 on the alligator. Only three people other than the group i shot with saw me shoot that target. Two of them were openA shooters and one in my class. Now i dont know why someone would say such a thing about me but understand this, I am doin this because I enjoy it and for the fun of being around people with my same interests. And i just cant believe some bonehead would try to ruin my reputation and my name by calling me a cheater behind my back. I am not a cheater or a sore loser but obviously someone else is. If there is any ? about my scorecard U couldve asked me or CBG to see it. Next time find another excuse for why u didnt win dont use me because im not a cheater and dont need to be I CAN SHOOT! You know who you are!!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 10, 2008)

You get 'em gunna!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 10, 2008)

You tell'em Corey! I know you are an excellent shooter. You have no reason to cheat, and wouldn't anyway. There seems to be a lot of whining this year about little or nothing, in my book. Last year Superman had to put up with some stuff, this year, TJ has been the target of some junk, now you. Man, I sometimes think shooting a good score is just putting a target on your own back. I'm very proud of the last two CBG scores I had, they were the best I've done to date, but Hilsmans seems to eat my lunch everytime!! I'll get it done down there next time. I know it's aggravating, but don't let it get to you, those of us that know you know better, and those who don't will cry regardless of who it is. Just keep smilin!!


----------



## waits (Feb 11, 2008)

*winners*

Just keep winning brother. Let the losers worry about losing. Winners will win no matter what adversity you throw thier way. Winning isn't a skill its a mentality. Work hard and keep shooting. I personaly want to thank all the that i have heard this year it added more motivation. Guess what stepped to the next stake and still haveing sucess. Don't cry work harder tournaments are won at practice. Don't expect to pick your bow up once a week to shoot a tournament and expect to win. Way to many dedicated shooters for that to happen. Big congrats. to Alligood on his first win. He can tell you the time and hard work that goes with winning.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't worry Corey, whoever it was, probably won't be allowed to go out on the playground today and play in the sandbox. Their teacher is gonna give'em detention for being a crybaby and an immature JERK!
You keep it up. Two of the reasons I shoot is to hang out with guys like you and have a good time.
If someone has nothing better to do than to worry about what you do on the range, their own life is probably so boring, it makes you wonder if they have ever kissed a girl...or a boy for that matter.

PS. It might be the same idiots who raised cane about me last year, and everyone this year, about moving up


----------



## badcompany (Feb 11, 2008)

PS. It might be the same idiots who raised cane about me last year, and everyone this year, about moving up[/QUOTE]

Do we know something we aren't telling?
For real Corry, just let it wash over your back. You don't have to prove anything. Let them prove you did it, if they are so sure.
I am glad you, Peacock, and Waits are getting all the grief and not me. Sounds like an elementary school yard.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 11, 2008)

What it is...I, 3darcher, and Scotty shoot together to stay away from the "DRAMA"..It makes our time doing what we & you, Corey enjoy what we are doing Do your thang bro'..don't let things sour your experience!


----------



## young gunna (Feb 11, 2008)

Had some long talks with a bunch of archery freinds today. This rumor all started from a question that was asked in front of a group of people and got way out of proportion. After a man2man with the concerned party it has been officially squased. But just remember how something so small can grow so big when it is fertilized by a lil misunderstanding. So we all can just go forth and do good. Its all good now time to pop in another clip for saturday.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 11, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Had some long talks with a bunch of archery freinds today. This rumor all started from a question that was asked in front of a group of people and got way out of proportion. After a man2man with the concerned party it has been officially squased. But just remember how something so small can grow so big when it is fertilized by a lil misunderstanding. So we all can just go forth and do good. Its all good now time to pop in another clip for saturday.



Good for you Corey, you handled it the right way. Good luck on Sat!!!


----------



## exrings (Feb 12, 2008)

dont let that or any one get in your way do what you do best


----------



## young gunna (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks xrings that means alot but it seems that some people cant help but use me as their excuse for loosin. Some still wanna keep the ugliness goin. Well if they wanna shoot with me they can.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Big C, ill shoot with ya any day.........


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 12, 2008)

Good attitude Corey..keep doin' your thing brother!!!


----------



## adicted2archery4 (Feb 12, 2008)

i jusf wish i could get away from work to come shoot with everybody.sounds like i am missing out on saturdays.


----------

